# download WMplayer 10



## rajeshjsl (May 23, 2004)

from www.flexbeta.net/ main/comments.php?catid=1&shownews=7431


----------



## sreevirus (May 23, 2004)

Old news mate. Someone already posted on this topic
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3296


----------



## theraven (May 23, 2004)

yeah and there was discussion as to its a legal download or no
come to think abt it .... never found out


----------

